# JPasswordField instanzvariable leserlich als String auslesen



## PELLE (6. Jul 2007)

Hallo,

wenn ich die JPasswordfield instanzvariable kennwortPF mit 


```
kennwortPF.getPassword().toString();
```

ausgebe bekomme ich nicht das rein leserlich kennwort das ich eingab sondern "(efie7849) sowas... wie kann ich das char array von passwordfield richtig auslesen?

Könnt ihr mir auch einen Tip geben wie ich rausbekomme, ob das JPasswordField leer ist?

denn 


```
if(neuKennwortPF.getPassword() == "")
{
}
```

funktioniert ja nicht da "" eine leere Stringabgabe ist.


----------



## nebulo (6. Jul 2007)

http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/docs/api/

getPassword() liefert doch schon das Passwort halt in einem char[].

Wenn du dann noch toString(); machst bekommst du vermutlich die Speicheradresse.


----------



## PELLE (6. Jul 2007)

nebulo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/docs/api/
> 
> getPassword() liefert doch schon das Passwort halt in einem char[].
> 
> Wenn du dann noch toString(); machst bekommst du vermutlich die Speicheradresse.



hast du mal ein Passwort in ein JTextField ausgeben das du mit getPassword() geholt hast? Solltest du mal machen.

"65j0t594590" das bekommst du dann. Ich will aber das haben was der user eingibt nicht das verschlüsselte...

es sei denn du meinst ich soll das char array in einer for schleife auslesen zeichen für zeichen würde ich dann ein leserliches Passwort bekommen?


----------



## raptorrs (6. Jul 2007)

Versuch doch mal:


```
klartext = String.valueOf(passwordField.getPassword());
```


----------



## PELLE (6. Jul 2007)

raptorrs hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Versuch doch mal:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



SUPER, danke dir!


----------



## André B. (6. Jul 2007)

Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, aber ich hole mir das Passwort einfach immer mit getText(), da JPasswordField doch auch nur eine JTextComponent ist, oder etwa nicht?
Mfg André


----------



## nebulo (7. Jul 2007)

getText() ist deprecated.


----------



## André B. (7. Jul 2007)

Mh. Seit wann denn das? Is wohl schon nen bissl her, dass ich das letzte Mal nen JPasswordFiel benutzt hab 

Edit:
"As of Java 2 platform v1.2, replaced by getPassword." War wohl doch schon etwas länger her xD. Dann habe ich wohl doch getPassword verwendet.
Sehr kurze nette Erklärung warum übrigens hier: Why is JPasswordField.getText() deprecated?


----------



## PELLE (9. Jul 2007)

siehe Frage nochmals ganze oben...:

Wie bekomme ich raus ob die char [] array variable die den Wert des JPasswortFields bekommt etwas enthält sprich ob der user etwas eingegeben hat?


neuKennwortPF == 0 geht nicht da neuKennwortArray vom typ char[]  ist und 0 int wäre,

Character.getNumericValue(neuKennwortArray) == 0 geht auch net, da neuKennwortArray vom typ char[] ist und nicht char only...


----------



## Tobias (9. Jul 2007)

getPassword().length == 0

mpG
Tobias


----------



## SlaterB (9. Jul 2007)

neuKennwortPF.length == 0?

monatelange Array-Kenntnisse (absolute Grundlagen) bevor man mit komplizierter GUI anfängt?


----------

